# Cinematic Studio Strings noise



## MarcHedenberg (Oct 12, 2019)

Hello,

So got a bit of a problem. I've composed an orchestral piece for all five sections of strings. About 20 tracks in total. However, summing all of these tracks together introduces a ton of white noise that is really distracting. The only way I've been able to get rid of it is high cutting down to about 11 kHz, but doing this really kills the air of the sound.

Does anyone have any insight on the best way to deal with this?

Thanks in advance,
Marcus


----------



## jeremiahpena (Oct 12, 2019)

I've been using Waves X-noise. It's a bit tricky to get a sample of the noise on its own, but the best way I've found is using the tail of pizzicato samples. Unfortunately there's a limit to how much noise you can remove without dulling out the sound or causing noticeable artifacts. It does help though. There are several different noise removal plugins that I expect would all do a similar job.

What I've ultimately ended up doing is layering in other string libraries to get that high-end string sizzle back without the hiss, but that's not ideal for all circumstances.


----------



## Consona (Oct 13, 2019)

Izotope RX Elements for this. No EQ cutting, just de-noise.


----------



## agobbett (Oct 13, 2019)

Consona said:


> Izotope RX Elements for this. No EQ cutting, just de-noise.



+1 for Izotope de-noise. This can work wonders if you spend time getting the settings just right.


----------



## Consona (Oct 13, 2019)

Plus when on sale, it's really cheap. I use de-noise on VIs a lot, it saved some products from not being used at all due to their noise. And I use de-click when there are some loud clicks and bumps in samples as well. A great piece of software.


----------



## yellowtone (Oct 13, 2019)

MarcHedenberg said:


> Hello,
> 
> So got a bit of a problem. I've composed an orchestral piece for all five sections of strings. About 20 tracks in total. However, summing all of these tracks together introduces a ton of white noise that is really distracting. The only way I've been able to get rid of it is high cutting down to about 11 kHz, but doing this really kills the air of the sound.
> 
> ...


Any chance you could share a sample of this? I’m interested to hear what “noise” you’re referring to so I can understand when it is occurring in my orchestrations as well - and then use the great advice above. Cheers!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 13, 2019)

I got that problem as well. It seems especially problematic with sustain notes in soft dynamics.

I'm going to play around with the mic positions next time, this could potentially help a bit.


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Oct 13, 2019)

Bluemount Score said:


> I got that problem as well. It seems especially problematic with sustain notes in soft dynamics.
> 
> I'm going to play around with the mic positions next time, this could potentially help a bit.



Close mic'ing it helps a wee bit, but for the track I'm making, I need more room in the strings. Add any reverb, though, and the noise gets really nasty. 

I'll try to upload an example to demonstrate. After a couple of hours of fiddling with it, some surgical dynamic EQ cuts between 9-11k have diminished the most egregious hissing. I didn't feel like those cuts dulled the sound enough that the trade-off wasn't worth it.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 13, 2019)

MarcHedenberg said:


> Close mic'ing it helps a wee bit, but for the track I'm making, I need more room in the strings. Add any reverb, though, and the noise gets really nasty.
> 
> I'll try to upload an example to demonstrate. After a couple of hours of fiddling with it, some surgical dynamic EQ cuts between 9-11k have diminished the most egregious hissing. I didn't feel like those cuts dulled the sound enough that the trade-off wasn't worth it.


If it's the reverb, try the Abbey Road Trick


----------

